# How to fix a crooked light pole....



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not a 'weird' camera angle, just the operator not holding the camera level.

Even when a level says it perfect, sometimes the environment will make it look like it's leaning. More than once I've adjusted the bolts on lot lighting to take the poles from 'perfect' to ¼ bubble off, just so it 'looks right'.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

hire a drunk to run into it from the opposite direction that the last drunk hit it. a 30 pack should do it.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

wildleg said:


> hire a drunk to run into it from the opposite direction that the last drunk hit it. a 30 pack should do it.


That doesn't work very well.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

220/221 said:


> That doesn't work very well.


Maybe if you take that picture from another angle, all that debris and damage might clear clear right up. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Not a 'weird' camera angle, just the operator not holding the camera level.
> 
> Even when a level says it perfect, sometimes the environment will make it look like it's leaning. More than once I've adjusted the bolts on lot lighting to take the poles from 'perfect' to ¼ bubble off, just so it 'looks right'.


 
Sometimes a 2' or 4' level on a 20' post just doesn't cut it either, I've had that occur several times over the years.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> Maybe if you take that picture from another angle, all that debris and damage might clear right up.


 :lol:

-John


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

> Whenever I direct bury a light pole I put a level on it about 20 times, then stand back and eyeball it because it's really tough to make any adjustments after.


 
If you have a plumb bob on a string and walk away far enough to sight the total string against the object, it hasn't failed me yet...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> If you have a plumb bob on a string and walk away far enough to sight the total string against the object, it hasn't failed me yet...


 

Direct bury a light pole....... That struck me funny!:laughing:

Plumb bob on a string, works very well.

4' level does not work well, many lighting poles are tapered, probably most.

Eye ball is the best method I M O.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

How do you place a tapered pole straight and level?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> How do you place a tapered pole straight and level?



With a level and a shim.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

you go at night with a laser level :laughing:


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

220/221 said:


> That doesn't work very well.


If you think the pole looks bad you should see my truck


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

The plumb bob and string has always been the best foolproof method. Gravity doesn't lie and is always calibrated.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

In Australia they dont direct bury light poles !
Instead they put a mounting into the slab,
and there are big bolts in the mounting plate
with nuts under the pole,
so they can just adjust it till its right !
EASY AS !


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

dmxtothemax said:


> In Australia they dont direct bury light poles !
> Instead they put a mounting into the slab,
> and there are big bolts in the mounting plate
> with nuts under the pole,
> ...


Of course you bolt them down in Australia. If you direct buried them, they would fall out of the hole..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> If you think the pole looks bad you should see my truck


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Just take another picture :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, you just forgot to put your right shoe on...


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Of course you bolt them down in Australia. If you direct buried them, they would fall out of the hole..


HA - HA,
good one !


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mdfriday said:


> Nope, you just forgot to put your right shoe on...



He broke the heel on his right shoe. :whistling2:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Set the fixture this AM using two 12' ladders 

Homeowner was happy and I was happy to sell a fixture/pole that had been kicking around in my warehouse for a few years. Win/win :thumbup:

1000W matal halide that we removed from a sport court. Now I need to get rid of the other three.


----------



## Stab&Shoot (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

1KW MH ? humm you should mention to the homeowner that they will need sunglasses for it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> 1KW MH ? humm you should mention to the homeowner that they will need sunglasses for it.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc



He sold 'em a dimmer, too... that's what is in the WP box. :laughing:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Plant crooked trees near the post works every time.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> He sold 'em a dimmer, too... that's what is in the WP box. :laughing:


Eh ? foot operated dimmer ? .,, C'est cool :laughing:

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> 1KW MH ? humm you should mention to the homeowner that they will need sunglasses for it.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


Now THAT is some funny chit:laughing:

The neighbors will be able to read their newspaper inside everynight with their lights off:laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Hairbone said:


> Now THAT is some funny chit:laughing:
> 
> The neighbors will be able to read their newspaper inside everynight with their lights off:laughing:


Yeah they will do that for sure just wait until someone turn off the luminarie then keep your ears open for cussing comming out from somewhere.

On the other hand I do have 1 KW MH portable floodlight lumiaire if you do it in wrong way you can really tick someone off big time ( the luminaire I have it have adjustable socket so I can change from flood to spot mode in spot you can go 5 KM easy on clear day. for foggy days about 250 to 750 meter )

Merci,
Marc


----------

